# spinning reel dunked in water...



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

sooo how bad is it if your spinning reel gets completely submerged in saltwater or freshwater... because that's what happened to all of my reels...


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Had a fish pull my sand spike down a couple years back, dunked my spinning reel in the water right in the suds. Tried rinsing it well, could feel it grinding as though the rinse did absolutely nothing. Had to completely (and I mean COMPLETELY) disassemble to get all the crud out of it. Amazing how the sand suspended in the water column just gets everywhere.

Might have better luck just rinsing if it went in freshwater, but for saltwater I'd strip it and clean/re-lube. Even after you get the sand out, any residual salt can corrode things fast.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

okay, thanks joe. What kind of grease do i use?


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

For saltwater dunking, I have soaked the reel for an hour or two in a bucket of freshwater, sprayed down with Penn reel cleaner and then used Penn reel grease and oil to re-lube.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

JamesRiverVa said:


> For saltwater dunking, I have soaked the reel for an hour or two in a bucket of freshwater, sprayed down with Penn reel cleaner and then used Penn reel grease and oil to re-lube.


+ 1


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

KevinImX0 said:


> sooo how bad is it if your spinning reel gets completely submerged in saltwater or freshwater... because that's what happened to all of my reels...


Largely depends on the spinning reel.....some are dunkable (and made to do so), some almost dunkable, some can survive with proper care, and some never the same again.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Just to be safe, you shouldn't risk it and would just send them all to me and start over!


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

This is as good an excuse as you'll ever have to learn to properly service a reel. Spinning reels generally aren't too bad. Disassemble, clean the internals thoroughly, and then reassemble the reel, greasing and oiling parts as you go. There's no shortage of instructionals online showing how to service spinning reels.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Dunking is no problem at all if rinsed off with fresh water. Get them to a safe place after finishing the day out and disassemble and regrease. If drug through the sand , thats a different kind of problem. Rinse and put up for the rest of the day. Disassemble and regrease that night. I have never had a reel become unusable in either situation if properly maintained withing 12-24 hours of event.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

thanks for all the advice, it was actually just freshwater, but it was brackish and dirty. I feel like alot of mud got into the reels. I guess ill just go with Penn cleaning and Penn grease


----------



## zdogk9 (Sep 17, 2012)

Carolina Rebel said:


> This is as good an excuse as you'll ever have to learn to properly service a reel. Spinning reels generally aren't too bad. Disassemble, clean the internals thoroughly, and then reassemble the reel, greasing and oiling parts as you go. There's no shortage of instructionals online showing how to service spinning reels.


Or to buy a new reel.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Well if you did not Crank the Handle cleaning and re greasing will be fine. If (and Most do) Crank away at the handle, all that sand and salt will be inside of the bearings and it will never be the same again.. Fresh water is Fine on or in a Reel.. 

JAM


----------



## Pferox (Aug 8, 2012)

I've dunked my Penns and been fortunate, little or no water got in. Took them apart, sprayed em down with WD40, then Reel Magic, quick wipe down, and reassemble with grease and oil, and they are still going strong, well over 5 years or more.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Pferox said:


> I've dunked my Penns and been fortunate, little or no water got in. Took them apart, sprayed em down with WD40, then Reel Magic, quick wipe down, and reassemble with grease and oil, and they are still going strong, well over 5 years or more.


these reels have been used since the 80's lol, i checked em out today and cranked the handles, they all seem to work fine, good thing i just left them alone to dry instead of cranking while wet.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

my dad bought em from wal mart as combos i wonder if they are any good. it just amazes me because he bought both combos for 20 bucks, 20 bucks for two combos... and they have been abused since the 80's catching big blues in the bay from the surf, he would grab his elbow and stick out his hand and say they used to be this big. 

the 9ft combo

Zebco Ocean Side 1100 series 8009 9' med/heavy action line rec: 12-25lbs lure wt: 1-4oz

the reel is 

Ryobi SX-5 right/left convertible folding handle
Automatic manual pick-up
gear ratios 4.3 : 1

15lbs 330 yards 
20lbs 240 yards
25lbs 210 yards


the 11 ft rod combo:

surf spin 711 st
Diawa tournament
11' 12-25lb line
1-4oz
action: heavy

Reel:

abu garcia C510 GLX
gear ratio: 4.4 :1 

20lb 380 yds
30lb 250 yds
40lb 180 yds


----------



## jocoscout (Jan 12, 2012)

zdogk9 said:


> Or to buy a new reel.


Or both. "oh I need working reels now, guess I have to buy new ones!" then after the trip, "guess I should try and clean these reels and see if they can still work"


----------

